# Monster Model Review and REVELL Creature Model Contest



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

This week we start the REVELL Creature from the Black Lagoon Model Contest. 




 Thanks for watching.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like Fun Rob!:thumbsup:
Count me in!
Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm in!!!
Steve


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That sounds good to me - I'm in!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Since I missed the last one, count me in also. 

Say, checked the MMR site, but entry levels are kinda vague. 
What are the specifics on the categories (i.e what constitutes a beginner, advanced, etc.) so I know where to submit my entry?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Rob! What happened to your voice?!?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

My voice has been getting worse and worse, some days it's OK but others I'm almost unintelligible. Nothing serious, no worries there. 
Beginners have never won a award or been paid to paint or build a kit. Thats about it...I think 
thanks 
Rob


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

pugknows said:


> Beginners have never won a award or been paid to paint or build a kit. Thats about it...I think
> thanks
> Rob


Thanks for the clarification. Any thoughts on maybe an intermediate category for those of us who are not beginners but not advanced either?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Maybe next time, I have everything figured out for this contest, this time take advantage of the beginner category. I'm in the talks with a couple other producers and I'll make sure to recomend a Intermediate category to even things out for future contests. Many year into the hobby I felt like a beginner, in fact I still do, just means we have a great number of excellent artist in our hobby. I look forward to seeing all the Creatures.
Rob


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll do it. I've already started building him.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hi Rob, I JUST got the creature yesterday!  And after I finish the Vulcan shuttle and refit Enterprise I'll start the Creature!
Now I guess being that I won a Bronze with my Big Frankie last year at Wonderfest I guess I can't enter! 



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> Hi Rob, I JUST got the creature yesterday! And after I finish the Vulcan shuttle and refit Enterprise I'll start the Creature!
> Now I guess being that I won a Bronze with my Big Frankie last year at Wonderfest I guess I can't enter!
> 
> 
> ...



You better have them all done in time for Wonderfest!:thumbsup:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

;3252667 said:


> Now I guess being that I won a Bronze with my Big Frankie last year at Wonderfest I guess I can't enter!


Congrats on the Bronze, I saw your Frankie in person, beautiful work. Sure you can enter just in the Advanced category, now I supose I'll need a Professional catagory also... I'll put that down in my notes. 
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - that's kOWL with me. Now I know Wonderfest is strick about winning but our IPMS club is REALLY strick!:freak: But I can't complain much because I'm actually one of the judges in IPMS, which this years big contest is the very next weekend after Wonderfest. Now that's funny I think!:tongue:
So I'll get right to work on the Creature! Love that kit!:thumbsup: I first got him when I was 8 yrs old.:hat:
By the way thanks Rob for your comments. Means a lot to me!:thumbsup: And I really LOVE my Big Frankie!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

pugknows said:


> My voice has been getting worse and worse, some days it's OK but others I'm almost unintelligible. Nothing serious, no worries there.
> Beginners have never won a award or been paid to paint or build a kit. Thats about it...I think
> thanks
> Rob


Well I talked with you a bit at Wonderfest last year but with my awful hearing if your voice is getting worse, and after a day of talking at the fest, I will probably be better off just saying hello this year! I probably wouldn't understand a word you said with my hearing, your voice, and the background noise. LOL And it was fun and informative to spend a few minutes with you last year. Hope it is just a temporary thing.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm in. BTW, nice Big Chinxy, Frankie - er, I mean... :freak:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Rob,
I'm afraid I'm out of this one again but I'm definitely gonna be in on one of your comps these days... I've just got too many projects I have to get done....
Chinxy, great job on your Big Frankie mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Congrats on your WF win.

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Chris! Love that kit! And I had a lot of fun doing him. Even the stones on the floor turned out nice. And the foam for the wall was easy to do. So it was a lot of fun! I wish all the kits would be that way - some kits turn out to be too much work. oh well!:freak:

Happy Aurora Trails!
chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Woohoo another MMR Competition! I might just have to get in on the game and build a new Creature! Cheers Rob, hope your voice settles without delay or difficulty.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi Rob,

I'm thinking of entering in this one too if it is ok? Am I allowed to enter?

MMM


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I'm thinking of entering in this one too if it is ok? Am I allowed to enter?
> 
> MMM


Absolutely, the only people that can't are the judges and if my son enters I won't vote in the youth category. I purposley don't list names to the models till after judging to try and keep it as even as possible.
Rob


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hey Gang
The Creature's have been coming in and you can check them out on the web site.
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/
and click on the contest link.
You have to June 30th so there is still plenty of time to get yours in. Since we live in a pretty small world, I'm holding back the artists names till after judging just to be as fair as possible. One questions I've been getting is are the older Creature releases acceptable and due to the fact that it would be impossible to distinguish, we say yes! The more Creatures the merrier.
Model On
Rob

_________________
Monster Model Review 
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never done the Creature before so this is good impetus. In fact I pulled it out of the box today and it is on the bench. I've been doing Moebius and Monarch lately with their excellent fitting pieces and little flash so this is somewhat more of a job to assemble. But not that hard, just more work. Thanks for doing this contest for us Rob, see you at Wonderfest.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All
I just put a couple more Creatures up.
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/ccontest.html
You have till June 30th so there's still plenty of time to get yours in.
Model on
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Mines allready there Rob!!.... can't wait to see the other entries..


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Last call everyone, you have till midnight tonight. Great job on all the entrants, a lot of great work to be seen at http://www.monstermodelreview.com/ccontest.html
Thanks again everyone.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Got it to you a couple of days ago and you put it up with the latest batch. Love the reviews and thanks for doing this for us. Gives us even more motive to build then simply self satisfaction.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just slid my entry in, though there's an element that's incomplete. If I get thrown out because of that, no problem. At least this contest got a fire lit under me to get this project done, except for that last part...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Darn it! I built a creature recently and I didn't even know about this contest. Here it is July 1.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Darn it! I built a creature recently and I didn't even know about this contest. Here it is July 1.


You mean you don't watch Monster Model Review??? It is a great production and Rob does a fantastic job.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I watch the series...in fact, in one of them he mentions my hobby store - Monster Hobbies. 

I just must have missed that one.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I watch the series...in fact, in one of them he mentions my hobby store - Monster Hobbies.
> 
> I just must have missed that one.


Trevor, it's must be the kids are keeping you too busy. I'm setting up another contest with another company that I'll hopefully be able to mention soon. Trevor's mention was way way back in episode #7 




I'd like to re-create all these early videos in divx files so they look better but time is always ticking on so many projects.
Rob


----------

